
Piano Genie - hardmaru
https://tensorflow.github.io/magenta-demos/piano-genie/
======
hardmaru
Some more information about this project:

blog:
[https://magenta.tensorflow.org/pianogenie](https://magenta.tensorflow.org/pianogenie)

pdf: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.05246](https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.05246)

youtube video: [https://youtu.be/YRb0XAnUpIk](https://youtu.be/YRb0XAnUpIk)

